# Clarke Quay Singapore



## arampan (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.singaporevr.com/vrs/clarkequay/clarkequay_restaurants.html





http://www.singaporevr.com/vrs/clarkequay/clarkequay_singaporeriver.html


----------



## soul.glo (Apr 24, 2008)

Great angle on that 2nd shot.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 24, 2008)

These 360's great... What kind of software do you use?


----------



## arampan (Apr 24, 2008)

I Use PTgui from new house software :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi arampan, and welcome to TPF.  Both of those are very cool shots/360 views. Talk about feeling like you're right there!!!

I look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow great shots they are awesome.


----------



## JackCooper92 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seamlesss, I asked the usher for a table 3 times before I realised it was just a photo.

How many shots did you take all up?
Everytime I try something like this I end up getting ghosts or a split through a person or something.
Very well done.


----------

